# =][=DEATHWATCH=][= Discussion Thread



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi guys.
First of all, need to make a quick apology for being absent the last few days. Been very busy with school.
Anyways, we will be having a mission. Whoever can make it, please post when you will be available and what time zone you live in. We will be doing the mission in live chat. 
I will save the mission from live chat and post it on the RP thread.
And always remember "PURGE THE XENOS!!!!!"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Any point during the day, Wed-Sun of this week, leaving for cousin's tomorrow.

-Dirge


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

huh...this could be tough...i'm in the eastern standard time zone (grenwich mean -5 hours). i'll generally be availible from 7:00 pm until about 10:00 pm...except for tomorrow and thursday. might be able to stay later on tues, as i don't have to get up as early...and friday i'll be around all night :biggrin:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm available from 6 AM- 7 AM and 5 PM-10 PM in the eastern time zone (like loyalist42 said, -5 hours from greenwich time) on week days, and most of the time on weekends, although on mondays I won't be available from 6 PM-7 PM.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> _m available from 7pm-11:30pm most nights. Greenwich time zone._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be available 6pm-9pm most days, Greenwich time zone.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

I will be available 8 pm - 10 pm (Greenwich +1) no wednesdays and no fridays


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm available at random times, depends what mood my mums in, grenwhich mean time zone


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

All Marines Report To Chatbox


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

what did I miss?


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I work on GMT and I am available any time after 6:00 and all day wednesday and on the wekends (except Sat Evening). I would like to do live chat but need some warning (ie. prior to 6pm or 4 hours ahead as only check my emails occasionally when at home). I imagine there could be a problem considering that many of us are british and others are on the east coast but I am sure it will work out


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

im GMT +12 from this coming weekend. and im on every night


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering if there has been any confirmed time to meet up next for RP?


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finals!!! *

gonna be gone fer a bit. putting roleplay on semi-hold. i may post at odd intervals. we will resume once my finals are over.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Silb said:


> what did I miss?


OneEyedSpaceMarine, if you're still on, can you answer this question?

(in case I wasn't clear, I meant what did I miss during the last "round" of roleplaying)

EDIT: Can anyone answer this question?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

We just killed some gaunts and genestealers


----------

